# Sockel-Austausch möglich? MSI MPG Z490M Gaming Edge Wifi



## Pokerclock (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob MSI einen (natürlich kostenpflichtigen) Sockel-Austausch-Service anbietet. Das betreffende Mainboard ist leider nicht mehr durch bloßes Pin-Verbiegen zu retten.

Wenn es so etwas gibt, was muss ich machen und welche Unterlagen benötigt ihr?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MSIToWi (3. Juli 2020)

Den Austausch des Sockels bieten wir für 49 Euro an.
Dazu erstelle bitte ein Support Ticket und sende das Board über Deinen Händler ein.
Support Anfrage | MSI Deutschland


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2020)

Huch, das klang vor ein paar Jahren bei nem GPU-Lüfter noch ganz anders.

Sehr positiv.

Habt ihr solche Services irgendwo samt Preis aufgelistet?


----------



## MSIToWi (6. Juli 2020)

Nein eine Preisliste haben wir nicht.
Bei Anfragen geben wir gerne Infos dazu raus.



Research schrieb:


> Huch, das klang vor ein paar Jahren bei nem GPU-Lüfter noch ganz anders.
> 
> Sehr positiv.
> 
> Habt ihr solche Services irgendwo samt Preis aufgelistet?


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2020)

Kurzes Feedback, da der Sockel-Autausch erledigt ist.

Alles in allem, kann ich nur ein großes Lob an MSI herausgeben. 

Der Preis ist fair (39 € zzgl. ggf. Umsatzsteuer + Kosten Hinversand nach Polen) und der Kontakt in Polen (deutschsprachig) wunderbar. Ebenso fand ich das ganz toll, dass ihr noch den RAM und den Power-Taster mit zurückgeschickt habt. Die wurden nämlich auf dem Board vergessen. 

Gab zwischenzeitlich einen Mangel an 1200er-Sockeln, weswegen das Ganze etwas länger gedauert hat, aber so ist das nun einmal bei neuen Produkten.


----------



## MSIToWi (6. August 2020)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback, da der Sockel-Autausch erledigt ist.
> 
> Alles in allem, kann ich nur ein großes Lob an MSI herausgeben.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Dein positives Feedback.


----------

